# Europiccola pointers please



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi everyone, newbie in at the deep end here. I started pulling my first ever shots this week and starting to get on top of the learning curve and pretty much everything is drinkable now. Grinding fine (hg-1 about 3/4 turn from true zero) and tamping light seems to help with extraction and i'm getting 14g-->28g without having to go through any fellini moves.

I'm using a new machine although the boiler lid sheared off in transit so it's taken a bit of a beating and slightly worried about the pid on it. Should i be concerned based on points below?



emergency pressure valve vented a couple of times when i first started using it although haven't had that issue 6 uses now.


the machine seems to heat up pretty quickly (3 minutes or so to green light going off). temperature strips on the grouphead go to around 85 when i flush the group after and then up into the 90 sticker after 1-2 shots.


when i try to steam milk, dry milk is stuck dry to the wand/tip upon removal from the milk - is this normal


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

All normal, apart from point 1.

What do you mean about the emergency pressure valve? Are you sure it's the emergency valve and not the anti-vac valve? That valve is located on the top-right of the boiler. The anti vac valve will vent just after water reaching boiling point, and will shut a few seconds afterwards. The over pressure valve, also in the same place, should not ever pop under normal circumstances.

The europicola's lid does not have any valves or pid ( not sure if you meant that).


----------



## TheOrgozoid (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for the reassurance. Re the valve I'm not sure which, I just saw steam billowing out of the part in the photo below and water dripping out of outlet pipe attached to it so switched it off in a panic. I've been careful not to fill above the boiler ridge line rather than to just below the top of the sight glass, which seems to have stopped it happening again.

Re the boiler lid, I know there's no pid in there just meant that if it was dropped hard enough to shatter it, something else might have gone awry elsewhere in transit.

I've got the single hole wand tip but first attempts at steaming have just resulted in hot milk rather than anything approximating micro foam. Any pointers greatly appreciated!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

If there's steam billowing form there, not at pressure, and water coming out of the pipeline, then you've overfilled the tank. Just make sure the water in the sight glass is 6/7 full (I.e: almost to the top but not quite).


----------

